
Symantec Managed Partner Infrastructure - phunehehe0
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Yd079EsKQ-QawTvWgjIfrCV6d0NNlwoS1ftB0MaJkBc/edit
======
phunehehe0
Linked from the final proposal on "Intent to Deprecate and Remove: Trust in
existing Symantec-issued Certificates"
[https://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/d/msg/blink-
dev/eUA...](https://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/d/msg/blink-
dev/eUAKwjihhBs/El1mH8S6AwAJ)

